# The poppy, racist?



## v2 (Oct 31, 2017)

The poppy, racist? What a contemptible distortion of the truth: As a prominent liberal writer calls it a 'symbol of racism', Bel Mooney, whose grandad fought at the Somme, writes of her anger...

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5033801/The-poppy-racist-horrible-distortion-truth.html#ixzz4x4vH49wY

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Dislike Dislike:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Oct 31, 2017)

... the decline proceeds apace. Impossible to comment openly as this is "modern" and political.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 31, 2017)

Cultural Marxism meets virtue signalling and is promoted for clickbait articles. A writer becomes a "prominent liberal author" when he or she writes such ridiculous tosh. Elsewhere people are becoming "prominent liberals" by trying to ban Halloween outfits.

Little girls dressing up as Moana or Frozen’s Elsa for Halloween is ‘cultural appropriation’, activist claims

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 31, 2017)

Good lord.....................


----------



## mikewint (Oct 31, 2017)

Michael said it all above. I can only quote Lucky:

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 31, 2017)

Ridiculous...


----------



## pbehn (Oct 31, 2017)

At every Premier League football match from last weekend until November 11th there is a wreath of poppies presented, the last post played and a minutes silence, impeccably observed by multi ethnic crowds of up to 85,000 (Wembley tomorrow). The players have poppy motifs sown into their kit and in up coming internationals between home nations and others players will have a poppy motif on their arm bands. Players are not forced to wear the motif, a few have objected because of their Irish heritage and that is their right. Despite the efforts of "intellectuals" the wearing of the red poppy is more, not less popular. They have tried to ban it, they have tried to replace it with a white one, except no poem was written about white poppies. Now they are trying to shame those who wear it by trotting out the usual "racism" mantra. The rank and file of the UK population take no notice of these yearly "intellectual" outbursts and it drives them absolutely nutz when they realise that their great efforts actually make the poppy more popular.

There was a survey conducted by like minded people a few years ago that concluded that the UK was one of the most sexist countries in the world, worse even than Saudi Arabia. I am sure they were happy with their "shock result" anyone not involved just concludes surveys mean nothing and the worth of some education is questionable.

The man who wrote the article is a journalist for a struggling publication, he wants to make news not report it, he should have studied the idioms "over egging a pudding" and "the boy who cried wolf" before writing.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Oct 31, 2017)

With everything becoming either racist or sexist, all I can say is that they have sh!t for brains.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Oct 31, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 31, 2017)

its the land of the lotus eaters. everything is perfectly peachy keen. you can always reason things out. we just all need to come together and sing kum-by-ya or teach the world to sing in perfect harmony. the stark realization is many young men have to die so people can delude themselves and not have to look tyranny dead in the face.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Oct 31, 2017)

bobbysocks said:


> the stark realization is many young men have to die so people can delude themselves and not have to look tyranny dead in the face.


Tyranny always is appealing to those who believe they will be calling the shots.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2017)

Watching this thread closely...


----------



## pbehn (Oct 31, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Watching this thread closely...


Ive said all I have to say, and was very careful about how I said it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Ive said all I have to say, and was very careful about how I said it.



I just see this thread going the typical way a Facebook or other social media site goes, or quite frankly how the comment section goes on your typical brainwashed slanted one way or the other news sites where people who are slanted one or the other so they can't think for themselves comment.


----------



## at6 (Nov 1, 2017)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Watching this thread closely...


Adler, I was very careful in my response. I'm trying to be [yuck] halfway nice.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 1, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 1, 2017)

Also remember though....right now there are 18-20 year olds in deserts that they would prefer not to be in but know they have to be there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 1, 2017)

There are always a few, thank God, but it seems, to this Old Fart at least that there are so many more of the other kind. I admit that back 1963 I came within inches of becoming a Can-a-dian. Vietnam was not even vaguely close to where I wanted to be and today I'm more bitter than I was then about the total waste of it. The rant is building....
Going to shut up or Chris (with good reason) will be pimp-slapping me.


----------



## herman1rg (Nov 1, 2017)

Nothing I can say here that would be seen as political............


----------



## buffnut453 (Nov 1, 2017)

I guess I'm a racist then, 'cos I wear a poppy all year round...it's a metal pin badge and I wear it on my lanyard at work. Sadly, most of my colleagues here in Virginia think it's an apple. 

I read Fisk's article and the thing that bugs me more than anything else is his tendency to expound on what people are thinking. This seems to be an increasingly common trend, particularly if we're denouncing someone who disagrees with us. Rather than listening to what they have to say and actually engaging in a discussion, people nowadays (sheesh...I must be getting old if I'm using THAT phrase) just want to resort to name-calling and making bold, defamatory statements about what that person "must be thinking". It angers me...but not as much as the way Mr Fisk, in particular, sweeps up everyone who deliberately wears a poppy as somehow being in league with the targets of his vitriol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2017)

mikewint said:


> There are always a few, thank God, but it seems, to this Old Fart at least that there are so many more of the other kind. I admit that back 1963 I came within inches of becoming a Can-a-dian. Vietnam was not even vaguely close to where I wanted to be and today I'm more bitter than I was then about the total waste of it. The rant is building....
> Going to shut up or Chris (with good reason) will be pimp-slapping me.



I’m going to pimp slap you for choosing to ignore the hundreds of thousands of kids that have served, fought and died in Iraq and Afghanistan over the last 16 years. Hell I was one of those 23 year olds.

There are far more good decent tough kids out there than you think, and far less of the “other kind”, but I guess you are one of “those” people that I was talking about in my post above?

This thread is not going to go anywhere...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Nov 1, 2017)

Chris, by no means whatsoever did I not include ANY person who served in any war/conflict I deeply respect them and you and your/their sacrifice to the same country I served. I thank God every day for people like them/you. I just seems to me more and more every day that this whiny PC culture is getting more and more control, such as the flap in the Halloween thread about "correct" costumes and now it spreads to the Poppies of Flanders fields.
Guess I'm too old and have seen too much

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 1, 2017)

fubar57 said:


> Also remember though....right now there are 18-20 year olds in deserts that they would prefer not to be in but know they have to be there.


That was me about 14 years ago, but I was in my thirties.
Now two of my boys have donned the uniform and will probably get their turn soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 1, 2017)

There are soldiers who commit crimes in the name of service, and I believe they should be punished or at least held to account. This is separate, and completely unrelated to the issue of military service and sacrifice. 

There are nations that commit crimes in the name of the “public good” or the majority interest. These nations should be held to account for their national crimes.

I understand that. I support those notions. Always have. If that makes me a left wing liberal, then im guilty as charged. 

Wars are ugly. Any of you that have served and been in harms way will know that. Wars don’t often end up being constructive but rather are often just necessary. Sometimes humanity has to commit evil to prevent greater evil. Sometimes our soldiers are called upon to commit acts that are not pretty, to protect us and our nations interests.

We should separate between the immoral for no good reason, and the immoral for good reason. Those called upon to carry out their duty which leads to violence on others in the name of serving their country for a greater good should be honoured. A symbol of respect and remembrance is the wearing of a poppy, we in Australia also wear rosemary to signify remembrance. Those who are within the category of honourable service should be honoured and remembered for that service.

Ive said this before about myself. My wife is Russian, whose grandfather was one of Zhukovs ‘siberians’. He fought with distinction in a terrible war. Im proud of that. My stepfather fought for Germany, at Stalingrad, and was decorated for that. He is 96 years old and long ago admitted that the germans as nation were guilty of aggressive war. Apart from that, he fought with honour and served his country well. He was decorated with an iron cross for his efforts, the equal of a poppy, but destroyed the medal long ago because of the guilt that he felt. . 

My grandfather (on my natural Dads side) was a light horseman that fought through WWI, was mentioned in dispatches twice and decorated four times. He hated the fuss of Anzac day, because it was too painful for him to remember. I chose, and choose, to honour his memory and march on anzac day, remembering him and all the military honour amassed by my various family forebears. Some of those forebears were mortal enemies at one stage or another. That is irrelevant to me. I march to remember and honour the sacrifices they made on behalf of their country, and the nobility they all displayed in the service they provided.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Nov 1, 2017)

My nephew was one those killed Iraq when in 2005 his Humvee hit an IED. Needless to say, his funeral was closed casket. He died in the cause of freedom so that some emotionally fragile panty waist can cry about being offended by what ever. I was brought up to either chew bubble gum or kick a$$. I've always been out of gum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

